# mayhem calling out nick diaz again



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

mayhem has the BEST SHIRT EVER. this ones even better than the one david heath had with babalu's mug shot on it before ufc 74

http://www.middleeasy.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2792:mayhem-miller-is-rocking-a-shirt-that-will-send-shockwaves-in-the-209&catid=36:fighters


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

classic


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

That's great thanks. I'm looking forward to this fight more than any other in strikeforce. I think Mayhem is actually tougher than Nick. That might not win him the fight but, DAMN that's tough!


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Mayhem is an idiot. I don't see why Nick should move up to fight him now. Back when he fought Smith and Glamrock at ~180 he wasn't holding the title, but now that he is the champ at 170 there is really no reason to take a fight at a higher weight. If Mayhem wants this fight he should stop talking smack and cut the weight.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

HexRei said:


> Mayhem is an idiot. I don't see why Nick should move up to fight him now. Back when he fought Smith and Glamrock at ~180 he wasn't holding the title, but now that he is the champ at 170 there is really no reason to take a fight at a higher weight. If Mayhem wants this fight he should stop talking smack and cut the weight.


blah blah blah, Mayhem is an idiot because he wants to fight a guy who attacked him? And make money while doing it? I don't think you have enough respect for fighters my man.

Diaz started it when he kicked him in the head. Period. All Mayhem is asking is for 180 catchweight, which is the same Diaz has been fighting at for the most part anyway. Regardless of who would win, Mayhem can't make 170 anymore, and only did when the UFC forced him to - one time, over 5 years ago. 

Nick Diaz has an attitude and all, but he isn't exactly a slick talker or great at hyping fights outside of his scowl, he should be excstatic that Mayhem is so focused on hyping this fight and making both of them some money. 

If Diaz were smart, and were as confident as everyone else about this fight, he would jump at the opportunity to get Mayhem on his resume.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Mayhem hasn't fought at that weight since Gsp. Nick just fought recently at that weight, so it's on Nick to move up imo, especially after being the one who pulled the bitch move.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SJ said:


> blah blah blah, Mayhem is an idiot because he wants to fight a guy who attacked him? And make money while doing it? I don't think you have enough respect for fighters my man.
> 
> Diaz started it when he kicked him in the head. Period. All Mayhem is asking is for 180 catchweight, which is the same Diaz has been fighting at for the most part anyway. Regardless of who would win, Mayhem can't make 170 anymore, and only did when the UFC forced him to - one time, over 5 years ago.
> 
> ...


Nick spent almost all of his career at 170 or lighter, he has fought higher than that all of twice and it was before he became champ. Mayhem should cut the weight if he wants the fight. If he's seriously unable to do it, why is he talking smack at the champion of a division he can't compete in? He should make the weight if he wants the fight.

i don't care that he got into an altercation, maybe he shouldnt have charged into the ring and tried to talk over the guy who just defended a title. that whole debacle was on everybody involved imo.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

shame on you for calling anyone else an idiot in a conversation involving Nick Diaz. How much you want to bet that he pisses nick off enough to fight him at any weight he wants. Idiot my foot. Compared to Nick he's an evil genius.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfpkLpz30Ac

mayhem lol.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> shame on you for calling anyone else an idiot in a conversation involving Nick Diaz. How much you want to bet that he pisses nick off enough to fight him at any weight he wants. Idiot my foot. Compared to Nick he's an evil genius.


Compared to Nick anyone is a genius I can't figure out how either Diaz manages to fight listening to them talk you would think chewing gum and walking at the same time would be to complex for them.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

nick isn't stupid, he just didn't get a very solid high school education, and his language skills aren't great. being a successful fighter requires a different type of intelligence, which nick has in spades.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

delivering painfully unfunny jokes in the most douchey way possible on a really irrelevant mtv show also requires a different type of intelligence, which mayhem clearly possesses in spades


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

If Mayhem keeps it up im sure he will end up doing a catch weight, i agree that Miller should try harder to make his weight....

Then call him out


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I want this fight to happen so bad...my top 2 fav fighters going at it...one can dream.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> If Mayhem keeps it up im sure he will end up doing a catch weight, i agree that Miller should try harder to make his weight....
> 
> Then call him out


i think its probably going to happen at a catch weight, this fight sells itself, both these guys just need to keep doing what theyre doing and it will happen real soon i cant wait for it :thumbsup:


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

So far, every one of your posts in this thread is full of........FAIL! :thumbsdown: And I mean that in a sincere way 


HexRei said:


> Nick spent almost all of his career at 170 or lighter, he has fought higher than that all of twice and it was before he became champ. Mayhem should cut the weight if he wants the fight. If he's seriously unable to do it, why is he talking smack at the champion of a division he can't compete in? He should make the weight if he wants the fight.
> 
> i don't care that he got into an altercation, maybe he shouldnt have charged into the ring and tried to talk over the guy who just defended a title. that whole debacle was on everybody involved imo.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Are you talking to me?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I remember the Diaz brothers Jumping mayham in the middle of an Octagon. I think this is a very good reason for him wanting to beat him up ESPECIALLY because this is their careers, they will get paid, its entertainment for the fans and most of all its a LEGAL way where Mayham can beat up the man that jumped him.

What weight did Nick fight Shamrock in???

War Miller!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Diaz fought Shamrock at 182lbs!:confused02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I think Diaz fought Shamrock at 182lbs!:confused02:


So Diaz is willing to fight Frank Shamrock a man that soon after that fight retired. But he isnt willing to fight someone that might give him a run for his money? All of the sudden he is too small?? Thats interesting.... I guess i wouldnt want to fight someone 1 on 1 either if i had to resort to jumping them at some point. Grow a pair Diaz.... your supposed to be the tough guy yet you dont want to give a guy you and your "Homies" jumped a chance to fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is that his current excuse?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Seems to be...I doubt he'll have any problem with fighting Noons because he's "too small".

On the other hand he is the WW champ and should be focused on his weight class.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> So Diaz is willing to fight Frank Shamrock a man that soon after that fight retired. But he isnt willing to fight someone that might give him a run for his money? All of the sudden he is too small?? Thats interesting.... I guess i wouldnt want to fight someone 1 on 1 either if i had to resort to jumping them at some point. Grow a pair Diaz.... your supposed to be the tough guy yet you dont want to give a guy you and your "Homies" jumped a chance to fight.


Cutting zero weight to make 182 BTW. Diaz would have to drink a two liter to make 185 and he'd piss it out before fight time. Mayhem cuts to 185 now.

Oh and Diaz didn't have the 170 lb title at the time. It made sense to fight Shamrock given that he had nothing to lose (a title) and everything to gain (Shammy is a legend both locally and globally). What's to gain fighting Mayhem? Nothing. I mean if he just has to fight every comer let's have him fight Fedor at a catchweight next, even the loss would be a lot better for his career.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah not to mention the whole grudge match angle of that fight!:thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Cutting zero weight to make 182 BTW. Diaz would have to drink a two liter to make 185 and he'd piss it out before fight time. Mayhem cuts to 185 now.
> 
> Oh and Diaz didn't have the 170 lb title at the time. It made sense to fight Shamrock given that he had nothing to lose (a title) and everything to gain (Shammy is a legend both locally and globally). What's to gain fighting Mayhem? Nothing. I mean if he just has to fight every comer let's have him fight Fedor at a catchweight next, even the loss would be a lot better for his career.


Diaz had nothing to gain from jumping Miller but did it anyway. I could care less what this does for either Careers. This fight needs to happen because because its a Legal way for Mayham Miller to get a *fair* fight with the guy. If it doesnt happen in the Octagon id go as far as to say that i support Miller if he wants to go out and fight Diaz on the streets. I wouldnt even mind if Miller wants to step in the octagon with Nate Diaz right after.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well the only immediate effect it had on their relationship was a suspension and fine!:thumbsdown:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bottom Line.

Nick Diaz is a grown man that acts like a piece of shit. He acts like a thug and people DO need to realize that isnt the way you should be acting. Jumping someone in the middle of an octagon with peoples kids watching it is just a low life thing to do. This isnt Nick Diaz first unsanctioned fight. He got kicked out of the UFC because the psychopath had to fight Joe Riggs in the hospital after getting his ass kicked in the octagon. Nick Diaz wants to jump people and fight people in the hospital because he couldn't be a man and accept defeat. Now he wants to pull the "Im a smaller, why you picking on me" card. Its sad and even more sad that people actually want to see him get away with it. Whats right is right... Mayham deserves this fight and Diaz has no right to back down. I guarantee he didnt give the people he fought outside of the octagon a chance to avoid it.

Man up Diaz!! Your Actions have consequences so face up to them. You had no problem fighting Frank so you should have no problem fighting Mayham. Who the hell does Nick have to fight at WW anyway? Only interesting fight is KJ Noons who should fight 1 more time before getting a TS.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but he has to fight Melendez before fighting Diaz!:thumbsup:


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

so like this whole "there are consequences for actions" discussion. why was mayhem all up in the ring crashing someone's post-victory interview again?  yeah no really why was he? honest question. seems like he chose to act like a camera-hungy pro-wrestling-style dick on cbs and ended up facing the repercussions for acting as such, IMO. that whole "consequences" thing.

granted, 6 dudes didn't need to jump on him on live tv. stupid as shit. but if you watch mayhem's face he was laughing and getting off on the whole debacle like an attention starved teenage girl even though a pack of dudes were pushing him away from the camera. anyone else in that situation would have been like "oh shit". he appeared to be enjoying himself. that's mtv fodder for ya i guess....

sometimes people aren't very nice to drama-starting douchebags and i guess if he realized that sooner........?

could have played things a lot less spotlight-stealing and riling considering it was on national tv. or maybe the reason he did it was because it'd get his face on national tv. whatever.

i nominate mayhem for the next season of jersey shore


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Diaz had nothing to gain from jumping Miller but did it anyway. I could care less what this does for either Careers. This fight needs to happen because because its a Legal way for Mayham Miller to get a *fair* fight with the guy. If it doesnt happen in the Octagon id go as far as to say that i support Miller if he wants to go out and fight Diaz on the streets. I wouldnt even mind if Miller wants to step in the octagon with Nate Diaz right after.


here's an idea, how bout if Mayhem manages to win more than one fight in a row before getting his title shot? Even better, he could win a fight in the division whose champ he's calling out.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> here's an idea, how bout if Mayhem manages to win more than one fight in a row before getting his title shot? Even better, he could win a fight in the division whose champ he's challenging.


Isnt Nick champ in WW?? I thought Miller wants to fight him in MW??..


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Isnt Nick champ in WW?? I thought Miller wants to fight him in MW??..


That's kind of my point. There is absolutely no incentive for Nick to move up and fight him, it's on Mayhem to make the weight because Nick is holding a title. It might be one thing if Mayhem was some kind of phenom at 185 or something and it made for a GSP-Anderson style matchup, but Miller really is nothing special at any weight, Nick is very special at 170. Nick would be better off continuing to defend his title, or even taking co-promoted fights in Dream in the meantime.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> That's kind of my point. There is absolutely no incentive for Nick to move up and fight him, it's on Mayhem to make the weight because Nick is holding a title. It might be one thing if Mayhem was some kind of phenom at 185 or something and it made for a GSP-Anderson style matchup, but Miller really is nothing special at any weight, Nick is very special at 170. Nick would be better off continuing to defend his title, or even taking co-promoted fights in Dream in the meantime.


Well i think it makes a good grudge match so thats some incentive. I also think that Nick owes him a fight if he is willing to jump him in the octagon with his buddies. It might be impossible for Miller to make the weight but we know Nick CAN make the weight and has before. Im not sure on this but i dont think Mayham Miller is asking for a title shot. I think he just wants the fight which i think any other fighter also would... especially if the fighter in question HAS fought in your weight class. Nick needs to quit being a ***** and man up. It easy to jump a guy but i guess its a bit tougher when he challenges you to a 1 on 1. Also if Nick needs some incentive then how about a pay day?? Nick vs Miller could be potentially his biggest draw fight in Strikeforce. Its not exactly like the WW division has all these amazing fighters that each deserve a title shot. This fight should happen not because it does alot of either guys career but more because they dislike each other... 1 guy got jumped... they talked shit.. so now lets see which guy can back it up. Itl be a big pay day for both fighters and after the fight win/lose Diaz will still be the Champ at WW.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Diaz holds a title, I dont see any reason he should have to agree to a catch weight or would want to.

Miller seems to have a fan following here and thats cool and all but I dont see how he would win this fight at any weight.

I'm not sure why anyone would think Nick would duck this fight so I have to chalk it up to haters. 

As far as the "brawl" I think people care way too much, Miller came in the ring with a agenda and even though the Diaz brothers were in the wrong Miller provoked it so its not like either party was completely innocent.

Regardless Diaz is the champ and should not have to agree to a catch weight. I think KJ noons is a more likely opponent IMO.




js9234 said:


> So far, every one of your posts in this thread is full of........FAIL! :thumbsdown: And I mean that in a sincere way


Actually I thought he made a valid point about the topic in his posts, did you? Your post has much more fail and no merit.:thumbsdown:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Die...die...die...lolz~!


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

andromeda_68 said:


> so like this whole "there are consequences for actions" discussion. why was mayhem all up in the ring crashing someone's post-victory interview again?  yeah no really why was he? honest question. seems like he chose to act like a camera-hungy pro-wrestling-style dick on cbs and ended up facing the repercussions for acting as such, IMO. that whole "consequences" thing.
> 
> granted, 6 dudes didn't need to jump on him on live tv. stupid as shit. but if you watch mayhem's face he was laughing and getting off on the whole debacle like an attention starved teenage girl even though a pack of dudes were pushing him away from the camera. anyone else in that situation would have been like "oh shit". he appeared to be enjoying himself. that's mtv fodder for ya i guess....
> 
> ...


This!
Diaz may have some stupid shit going on now and then, but there are few ppl in MMA that i dislike more than Mayhem.
Hes a typical example of a guy who grew up with no firends, being picked on and now he tries to be the class clown as a grown man instead. That guy needs to grow up and show some respect to people. He sure is a clown and an attention whore.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the best way to describe him would be a nut!:confused03:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

You guys want to know what Nick's incentive is for talking this fight? People want to see this fight happen so that should be all the incentive he needs. Seriously, EXC and SF have been feeding him sub-par fighters and nobodies like Scott Smith, Frank Shamrock, Mushin Combrey, KJ Noons, Thomas Denny, etc for years. Mayhem is a more interesting fight then any fight SF has to offer in WW IMO.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Miller needs to get over the Diaz issue and start thinking about his MW career since he cant make 170, he is in a perfect position right now to challenge Tim Kenndey and concentrating on becoming No.1 contender in the SF division, since after all he was seconds away from been MW champ when Jake "bum boy" Shields was literately saved by the bell.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he should be looking at bigger fish to fry!:thumb02:


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

That was a quality shirt. I really would like to see this fight at catchweight. I seriously doubt that Diaz would be dumb enough to agree to this fight though. It's kind of a lose lose for him. And I'd pick Miller to win anyways, so it makes even littler sense for him to take the fight(except for pride).


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

*Jason "Mayhem" Miller to Nick Diaz: Don't Be Scared, Homie Video*

Banter is getting good!!


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

*Emanciated...*

That kills the whole video for me... You can't be making fun of someone for being stupid and say something like that and explain it like he did.... :thumbsdown:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Mayhem is a cool guy, i hope he gets this fight, Nick can give up a bit of weight, 175 or 178lbs catchweight would be fair.
I see Mayhem beating Diaz too for the record. Guy doesnt have too many bad losses on his record - Frank Trigg the only one really, Losses to Jacare, Sonnen, GSP and Shields are pretty much the "best" losses you can have at 185/170!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That depends on if Diaz would keep in standing and pick apart Miller with his boxing or properly utilize his BJJ!:thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Dont be scared HOMIE!! (Video)*






I know alot of you arnt looking forward to this match but I AM.!! DONT BE SCARED HOMIE!! FIGHT THE MAN. Strikeforce is only out there to give us exciting fights... otherwise they are not relevant. Diaz vs Miller is going to be great especially with the bich move the diaz brothers and his camp pulled.

Your only a ww when it suits you?? Huh Diaz?

DONT BE SCARED!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I lost any and all respect I had for Nick Diaz when he jumped Mayhem. It really irritates me that he will fight Mayhem with other professional fighters helping him, but refuses to fight Mayhem one on one. I am sorry, I know this is their career, but at the end of the day, Nick is the one who looks like a wuss, not Mayhem.

I think it is great that Mayhem calls him out. I hope he does it every day of Nick's life. Until Nick mans up, he is just going to be the guy who jumped Mayhem. This all goes for Nate, Shields, and Melendez as well. I don't care if you are a world champion fighter, if you have to jump someone, you are a wuss at heart.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> *Frank Trigg the only one really, Losses to Jacare, Sonnen, GSP and Shields are pretty much the "best" losses you can have at 185/170![/*


 good point :thumbsup: i could think of worse dudes to lose too


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh Mayhem. Why do you make fun of the way the Cesar Gracie guys talk when you have a lisp of your own, and think "emaciated" has an "n" in it?



>


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I lost any and all respect I had for Nick Diaz when he jumped Mayhem. It really irritates me that he will fight Mayhem with other professional fighters helping him, but refuses to fight Mayhem one on one. I am sorry, I know this is their career, but at the end of the day, Nick is the one who looks like a wuss, not Mayhem.
> 
> I think it is great that Mayhem calls him out. I hope he does it every day of Nick's life. Until Nick mans up, he is just going to be the guy who jumped Mayhem. This all goes for Nate, Shields, and Melendez as well. I don't care if you are a world champion fighter, if you have to jump someone, you are a wuss at heart.


I lost all respect for Mayhem (what little was left, after more than two seasons of Bullybullshit McScriptedShow) when he stormed the cage and demanded a rematch against a guy who beat him fair and square. It's pretty dumb to run in and grab the mike out of the hands of the champ who should be making his celebration speech after defeating Dan Henderson, a better fighter than Mayhem will ever be. He was What was he even doing in the cage? The whole "he was jumped" thing is BS, he was fighting too, I'm sorry the Gracie camp didn't stop and draw straws to see who held him off from Shields but it was definitely as much his fault. He got a suspension over it and it was well-deserved. 

LOL at him challenging a guy who literally would have to change his diet and gain weight to make 185, when he himself is cutting to get there.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

LOL at you for still trying to take up for the retard brothers and blame everything on Miller :thumbsdown: He stormed the cage? Pulled the mic out of the hands of the champ? Aren't you exaggerating a little too much there? I really don't remember those details though. I thought he just walked in the cage and leaned in and spoke in the mic. Been a while since I saw the ghetto gangbanger wannabe thugs jumping on Miller.


HexRei said:


> I lost all respect for Mayhem (what little was left, after more than two seasons of Bullybullshit McScriptedShow) when he stormed the cage and demanded a rematch against a guy who beat him fair and square. It's pretty dumb to run in and grab the mike out of the hands of the champ who should be making his celebration speech after defeating Dan Henderson, a better fighter than Mayhem will ever be. What was he even doing in the cage? He got a suspension over it and it was well-deserved.
> 
> LOL at him challenging a guy who literally would have to get out of shape and fat to make 185, when Mayhem himself is cutting to make 185 already.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

js9234 said:


> LOL at you for still trying to take up for the retard brothers and blame everything on Miller :thumbsdown: He stormed the cage? Pulled the mic out of the hands of the champ? Aren't you exaggerating a little too much there? I really don't remember those details though. I thought he just walked in the cage and leaned in and spoke in the mic. Been a while since I saw the ghetto gangbanger wannabe thugs jumping on Miller.


He didn't literally grab it from his hands but this is the equivalent of Kanye West jumping up during the MTV awards. Jake Shields just beat one of the legends in the sport (far more important win than anyone on Miller's win column) and Mayhem has to steal the spotlight, plus he was pushing back during that whole altercation. If he had backed off when Melendez walked up to him there would be no problem. 

It's fine that you're such a huge fan that you think he should be allowed in the cage anytime he feels like it but that's not the way I see it.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HexRei said:


> He didn't literally grab it from his hands but this is the equivalent of Kanye West jumping up during the MTV awards. Jake Shields just beat one of the legends in the sport (far more important win than anyone on Miller's win column) and Mayhem has to steal the spotlight, plus he was pushing back during that whole altercation. If he had backed off when Melendez walked up to him there would be no problem.
> 
> It's fine that you're such a huge fan that you think he should be allowed in the cage anytime he feels like it but that's not the way I see it.


The Diaz brothers stole the spot light alot more then Miller did... IMHO. :thumbsup:


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

_JB_ said:


> Banter is getting good!!


LOL
EPICMAYHEMLISP

*dares mayhem to sound more like a douche. realizes it's not possible.*


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Nick would just beat the hell out of him anyway, standing or on the ground his skills are superior. Barring some fluke fk up by judges or a ref some Miller fans are going to be sad when Nick wins this fight rather easily. 

I just dont see Miller pulling off a sub and I really doubt he can out point him so that leaves him with trying to KO Nick, good luck with that.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Nick would just beat the hell out of him anyway, standing or on the ground his skills are superior. Barring some fluke fk up by judges or a ref some Miller fans are going to be sad when Nick wins this fight rather easily.
> 
> I just dont see Miller pulling off a sub and I really doubt he can out point him so that leaves him with trying to KO Nick, good luck with that.


I think Mayhem has much improved striking, but I would still give the edge to Diaz for sure. However, I would love this fight to hit the ground. Mayhem is awesome on the ground as is Diaz. I would love to see that happen.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think Mayhem has much improved striking, but I would still give the edge to Diaz for sure. However, I would love this fight to hit the ground. Mayhem is awesome on the ground as is Diaz. I would love to see that happen.


Yeah, Im not saying Miller is bad on the ground but even on the ground where he's very good Diaz is much better IMO.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Mayhem has a big strength advantage that I don't think some people recognize.. 

There is a reason Diaz won't just take the fight against Mayhem at a catchweight. Mayhem is bigger, stronger, and more motivated should this fight happen. There is really no blame on Diaz from me here, just the fact that he attacked the guy, and still won't take the fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it would be intersting to see the two fighting for the submission!


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess Mayhem isn't getting his wish since Noons is getting the re-match not him.

http://strikeforce.com/news/2010/08...-is-set-for-saturday-oct-9-in-san-jose-calif/


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is at Diaz's weight and he's going to knock Noons back down to lightweight permanently!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Redic arguments about Mayhem at 170 aside. That shirt is the shit! I hope they mass produce it!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Didn't Mayham fight GSP at welterweight in the UFC?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Didn't Mayham fight GSP at welterweight in the UFC?


That was almost 6 years ago and the reason he doesn't want to do it again is because it made him sick and tired. Cutting weight puts a major strain on your body and could end up harming him in the long run. 

Also, Nick Diaz has proven he can fight at 180 so going up a weight class to fight Mayhem should not be an issue for him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he must cut now though to get to middleweight!:confused05:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well he must cut now though to get to middleweight!:confused05:


Yeah, I would guestimate he now walks around 200, maybe slightly less or more now, back when he fought GSP, he looked like he walked around 185. But he looked absolutely abysmal against GSP, back before he was his dominant self he is now, which Miller attributes to being too sucked up. And I can definitely believe that.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Did anyone watch Attack of the Show on G4 last night? He called out Diaz on live TV :laugh: 

"I would love to fight Diaz but that fight won't ever happen"


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

^^^^^
saw that i wish he would've wore the dont be scared homie t shirt


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's weird though!:confused03:


----------

